# Taiwan: translation of foreign documents into english



## Shimakaze (Nov 3, 2021)

Hey,

I have foreign documents from europe and I wish to get them translated into english, but now my question is:

How can I be sure that the universities accept my translations? A certified European translator might not be recognized by the taiwanese gov.
Other nations had a registry where every approved translator was listed, but I can't find anything like that for Taiwan.

Will any certified translator do, or do I need to seek out gov. approved translators? If so, then how can I find such translators?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shimakaze (Nov 3, 2021)

I found my answer and to help others as well here is what you need to do:



> Foreign diplomas and transcripts must be authenticated by an R.O.C. (Taiwan) overseas mission or an agency designated by the Overseas Community Affairs Council. For diplomas and transcripts in languages other than Chinese or English, a Chinese- or English-translation version is also required. The original-language diploma, transcripts, and accompanying Chinese- or English-translation must be authenticated by an R.O.C. (Taiwan) overseas mission or an agency designated by the Overseas Community Affairs Council.


----------

